# WTB - Single Watch Winder



## PaulBoy

*WTB - Single Watch Winder*


View Advert


After a used one of these as budget is tight - Up to £50 but could stretch that for an "unmissable bargain"!
Ideally prefer something that can run on mains & battery
Thank you
Paul




*Advertiser*

PaulBoy



*Date*

09/03/22



*Price or Trade Value*

£50



*Category*

Wanted


----------

